# 'STUFF' deer love to eat.



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, as usual, I was 'off topic' again, talking on another forum about Hostas plants & Rail Road/ 'DITCH' lilies,,,, & the way my sheep use'ta devour them. So, I figured I'd better post this DEER stuff here!?
Through the years, I've learned that if my sheep would knock over a fence to get some 'candy',,, SO WOULD DEER!

I was asked 'what lilies do deer like to eat the best',,, I said "the ones they can get too!"

Here's some humorous info that was posted on some of my favorite websites,,,,, a LIST of plants that deer LOVE to eat,,,, & about 10 they HATE.

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/deer-eat-hostas-lilies-104420.html


https://www.southernliving.com/garden/grumpy-gardener/bulbs-that-rodents-and-deer-wont-eat







 
_Oh, man! Nothing like a fresh hosta! Photo: mirror.co.uk
_
I'm gonna save you some money. I'm gonna save you some time. I'm gonna save you a LOT of heartache, anger, acid reflux, and embarrassing eye twitches. Because if you live where deer cruise the neighborhood at night, there are certain plants you should NEVER stick in the ground lest you find them the next morning on a pleasant little journey down Bambi's digestive tract. Let's start with the Big Three.

*The Big Three Hostas, daylilies, and roses. To a deer, these are fresh-caught Maine lobster served with melted Irish butter.* They will scarf down every one they see, even when not offered a suitable wine pairing. You might think thorny roses would be undesirable, but you don't know Bambi. To him, a little physical pain is more than worth the emotional trauma he's going to cause you. _Don't even think_ of planting these three plants in deer country unless your garden is surrounded by an electric fence the size of the one in "Jurassic Park." Hope there's not a power outage.

*10 More Dinnertime Favorites* Rhododendrons and azaleas (_Rhododendron sp._)_._ What's up with this? Are deer determined to remove all of America's favorite plants from the landscape? Yeah, pretty much.

Indian hawthorn (_Rhaphiolepis indica_). Around the Southern coast and in places with alkaline soil, this broadleaf evergreen is enjoyed as a substitute for acid-loving azaleas. Deer feel the same way. Yum.

Japanese pittosporum (_Pittosporum tobira_). It grows in many of the same places in the South as Indian hawthorn does. Until deer find it, of course, and then your garden looks so much more open and uncrowded than before. Fist bump!

Pansies and violas (_Viola sp._). This one is a no-brainer. If people can put pansy and viola flowers on salads and eat them, deer surely can. FYI, their favorite dressings are Ranch and Thousand Island.

Euonymus (_Euonymus sp._). Grumpy ain't gonna shed any tears over this one. He hates most species of euonymus, particularly the gruesomely garish golden euonymus (_E. japonica_ 'Aureomarginatus'). If the deer don't get them, scales and mildew will. Good riddance to those plants.

Japanese aucuba (_Aucuba japonica_). This is one of the better broadleaf evergreen shrubs for shade, especially the popular gold dust plant (_A. japonica_ 'Variegata') with bright yellow spots on deep green leaves. Once a deer spots it, though, it's "_sayonara_."

Blueberry (_Vaccinium sp._). Did you know that blueberries are among the most potent sources of health-giving antioxidants? Deer certainly do, which is why they will gobble down every one, along with the foliage too. How kind of you to plant them.

Japanese yew (_Taxus cuspidata_). Among the most common evergreen shrubs for foundation planting and hedges in cold-winter areas, Japanese yew bears soft, red fruits that people find quite toxic. Deer, of course, do not. They relish the leaves as well. Here's looking at yew, kid.

Tulips (_Tulipa sp._). OK, since I just told you to forget about planting pansies and violas for spring color, you think you'll plant sweeps of tulips instead. Wait until the herd sweeps through your yard! Plant daffodils instead. Deer won't touch them.

American arborvitae (_Thuja occidentalis_). Rows of these pyramidal, needleleaf evergreens are often planted in the burbs to screen out ugly neighbors. Deer, however, think all humans should be friends and that can't happen with arborvitaes in the way. Good dining makes good neighbors!
*
Stuff that they will not eat. (My sheep won't touch 'em!)








Helen, asks, "How do I keep the squirrels from digging up and eating my newly planted bulbs? Those bulbs were expensive!" 
The simplest solution, replies Grumpy, is to plant bulbs that squirrels & DEER won't eat.
You have more choices than you might think. For example, daffodil bulbs are poisonous to squirrels, voles, mice, and other rodents. None will eat them. As an added bonus, deer won't eat them either. That's why I'm so proud of this daffodil-hellebore combination in my front garden, show above. Rodents and deer hate them. I hate rodents and deer, so we're even.
*
Here is a list of bulbs you can plant now that these fiends won't destroy.


Allium (_Allium sp._)
Crinum (_Crinum sp._)
Dutch iris (_Iris sp._)
Foxtail lily (_Eremerus sp._)
Fritillary (_Fritillaria sp._)
Glory-of-the-snow (_Chionodoxa sp._)
Grape hyacinth (_Muscari sp._)
Hyacinth (_Hyacinthus orientalis_)
Snowdrop (_Galanthus sp._)
Snowflake (_Leucojum sp._)
Spanish bluebell (_Hyacinthoides hispanica_)
Spring star flower (_Ipheion uniflora_)
Squill (_Scilla sp._)
Star-of-Bethlehem (_Ornithogallum umbellatum_)
Winter aconite (_Eranthis hyemalis_)
You'll notice several popular spring bulbs didn't make the cut. *Tulips, lilies, and crocus are candy for rodents and deer.* Plant them if you feel lucky. Alvin and Bambi will thank you.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent post DoBoy.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

So is it baiting if i plant some of those at the top by the deer stand?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Three things deer can not handle. Peanut butter, pears, and pumpkins.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Couple more things they love...bananas,mangos,pears,plums,apricots, rhubarb,eggplant and grapes.
Years ago Used to have a buddy that worked in produce at a local grocery store. He saved me a lot of the outdated produce.
Seemed from the pile of fruits, they would really key in on the over ripe bananas and mangos the most but surely would eat all the rest. Used to also mix up fruit cocktail/corn blocks and freeze them as well.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a row of hostas about 30 feet long right at the edge of a woodline and deer never bother them. They love my tulips though...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Add-Monks Hood to the "never touch" list(beautiful late Fall purple flowers, but poison! and they know it)! Add Burning Bush to the "love it" list(leaves and stems)!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The deer up my way love pears. I have a 6 course meal for them. They have their choice between a plain salt block, a mineral rock, corn, pears, apples and apple mash. The apples are their first choice, once those are gone they hit the rest. Thank goodness I get all the fruit for free!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> So is it baiting if i plant some of those at the top by the deer stand?


Pa, or Ohio? (btw,, turnips, radish, beets & red clover work way better) lol,,,,

My sportsman club is in Pa,,,, & WE stand by Pa LAWS 100%! (ya, right!)
But we planted about 50+ fruit trees,,,,,, What's the difference? ;>)
We'll hunt around our Standing corn & beans?
We planted A huge field of red clover & left it be, just to pull the deer in all winter.
We got Plots of Turnips, radish, beets & alfalfa,,, & hunt the trails leading to it.?

Maybe that's why Ohio finally gave in?
Finally, we have a better chance to Fill the tags that we buy. 
Live & let Live,,,, eat the meat.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ohio. Last year was the first time in many years I didnt get one, not because i didnt have the opportunity to take one but that i kept passing waiting for one. Next thing i know it's too late and didnt see any does. I tried a food plot this year but it didnt grow. So I'm g ok name try again this spring and see what happens


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

deer also love those cheap cookies from dollar store, the ones with the cream filling hahahahah


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Once it gets cold and snow covered, they will go to any food


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

They love to eat the oak seedlings that I plant. If I don’t put tubes or cages on them the deer eat them down to the ground.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

First they came for the tulips . . . . 
Then they destroyed a 12 ft round bed of impatients overnite. Looked like someone hit 'em with a weed-eater.
That winter they completely wiped out huge beds of english ivy, completely. I used to have to fight that stuff back with a machete.
Hostas? Fergit about it.
Planted Vinca Minor to replace the english ivy. Guess what? Yup, it was greenery in winter. THey ate it.
Started a bunch of Canadian Hemlock. Two winters ago I didn't cage them. They even munched them!
Our backyard is old growth forest, but there are no young trees anymore. They ate 'em all.

When I bought this house (25 years ago) it was rare treat to see a deer or two in the yard . . .
Two years ago they started culling in Bedford and it seems to be helping.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Pa, or Ohio? (btw,, turnips, radish, beets & red clover work way better) lol,,,,
> 
> My sportsman club is in Pa,,,, & WE stand by Pa LAWS 100%! (ya, right!)
> But we planted about 50+ fruit trees,,,,,, What's the difference? ;>)
> ...


Come on, Doboy! On second thought, PM sent.


----------

